# Hows The Delaware Crappie Action ?



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I Dont Nor Have Ever Fished Delaware, But How Are The Crappie Coming Along ? Havent Seen Much About It, Either Not Bitting Or No Ones Posting Because There All Out Catching ? Hmmmm What Could It Be ?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're having a rather large crappie tournament there next Sat...I would assume that's keeping a lot of guys tight lipped


----------



## CrappieDoc (Apr 8, 2005)

I am not fishing the tournament but I have been there three times in the last week and a half. I got :S all three times. I have never fished the lake before this year, so it may be my lack of knowledge of the lake that has given me trouble. I have fished deep, shallow, minnows, jigs. Yesterday was so windy it was hard to find a sheltered place to fish. Hope your luck is better than mine.

Doc


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ah, Good Point...... I Forgot About The Tourny. Im Not Fishing The Tourny Because Of The Fact I've Never Fished The Lake Before Lol.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was out today and caught 0 crappies. we did catch 5 channel cats though on minnows


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

what was the water like


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Tried my luck for crappie today at the Big DR, 4 bites in 4 hours  , 2 fish, 1 cat & one crappie. Talked to several folks, no one really doing anything  . Most a person caught was 5  . Said that they were really catchin them up by Waldo, How do you get there? Water is stained with places of really muddy along some shore lines from the wind. :C 
Ron


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

toad and i fished it yesterday(saturday)with very limited success.caught some smaller fish,and saw several others catching.most of those were on the small side also.first time on the lake for me too.we only spent about 4 hours,and most of that was trying to unlock the secrets of the lake.still early for spawning move,with surface temps in the upper 50's.
i think placing in the tourny is gonna be tough for those who haven't fished the lake before,unless they're very lucky,or have an excellent nose for smelling out fish,cause i just didn't see that much good looking water,overall.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

For all you folks planning on fishing the tournment, don't get too worried. If the weather keeps up, they say in the 70's this next week, the Crappie will be biting. I was out yesterday for awhile near Waldo. I caught 20 Crappie and only 2 were released because they were too small. BTW, Waldo is the North end of Delaware.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

We were out, and the bite was tough. We did manage fish, but if next weekend is anything like this weekend......a limit of legal keepers will likely place you in the $$.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

hope things are better next week cause it will be a long saturday if its like it was today!!!  

sowbelly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

tell me about it  
.i think they may start moving up this week,but if the long range forecast is close to right,i doubt they'll stay in,and it will likely be a tough bite.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep your fingers crossed for next weekend. I was marking temps today in the low 60's...they gotta be within DAYS of turning on.

We found some today, but had to work for the ones we got.

Kid at the bait shop had a list of a dozen phone numbers from guys wanting fliers, which they were out of. If the weather holds, it's gonna be a biggie!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

good seeing you today shake, ya it was tough very tough today. Any way it goes me and the oldest boy will be fishing together at the tourny so it will be a blast and his first tourny of any kind.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

remember the high water last winter. i bet all the crappies moved shallow and are drydocked...

sowbelly


----------



## usc14 (Jan 28, 2005)

im goin to deleware tomorrow. where is the nearest bait shop by the state park? thanx in advance for any info.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

That would be the gas station were we will be having tourny sign ups its on 23 north before you get to the lake on the left hand side if your coming out of delaware.

Obee's Deli Market
(740) 369-0094
2319 US Highway 23 N
Delaware, OH 43015


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

in the past that guy dosn't like opening up very early (I've stopped at 6:30 before and he will be closed)


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

ShakeDown is calling him today to verify his time to open this Saturday.  


MOTELS ?? Where is the nearest decent motel I can get a room for my wife and I?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> MOTELS ?? Where is the nearest decent motel I can get a room for my wife and I?


Amerihost Inn is probably the closest (decent) hotel. It's just south of downtown Delaware.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

sign on the front door says they open at 5am. i think they count there minnows too so plan on getting how many you ask for... crooks!!!

sowbelly


----------



## CrappieDoc (Apr 8, 2005)

Went there today and they are starting to move in. Was catching in 9 ft of water about 3 feet deep. Largest was 11 inch female.....mmmmmm dinner. I think they will be in full swing for the weekend. Good Luck!!!! 

By the way, I am not very impressed with Obee's. Got some half dead minnows there this morning  Ended up switching to jigs anyway and it was for the best


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope the forecast is wrong.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

50 and rain right now. LOL. Gonna be a fun one. A limit of keepers will place you in the money folks  I'd be willing to bet money on that


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I called Obee's, store opens at 5:30am.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CrappieDoc,

Glad you finally got a few, you sure have earned them.

I'll be back out there in the morning (Wednesday) around 10.

Hope to see you out there some where.

Kim


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't know there were any for crappie?

Never mind...I just checked the rules for the Tourney.


----------



## CrappieDoc (Apr 8, 2005)

Lundy,

It was great to finally catch a crappie at delaware, I was wondering if there were really any in there.  . I took my 6 year old and my daughter today and they had a blast. 

I went to a farm pond on Sunday and caught a 12" Crappie, 2 huge bass that were somewhere around 22-24 inches each. The funniest thing was when I was helping my 2 1/2 year old fish for bluegill he caught a big blue cat (with a lot of help from dad of course!)









It took a while to get in on his little zebco ultralite rig, but it was sure fun. Good luck tomorrow. If its not too bad I'll be there thursday morning.

-Doc


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Delaware was a little better to me today than on friday. We managed 4 crappies including this one. it was the second smallest out of the four.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

For thoes that don't like Obee's, go a few miles further north to ST RT 229. Turn left at the stop light. Norton Sporting Goods will be on your right. I'm not sure what time he opens.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Was there last Friday and managed three cats, no crappie. Did have lots of really light bites that I just couldn't hook. Very well could have been crappie because the catfish all nailed the bait.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished today from 11-3. 

There were only 5 or 6 trailers in the lot. 

I didn't see anyone that I know, I wish I would have , I sure could have used some help. The crappie were jumping over the side of my boat and flopping around on the floor. As fast as I could grab one and throw it back in the lake another 2 or 3 would jump in and start flopping around. I opened both live well lids and that helped for a short while until they both were overflowing. I finally just started the big motor and took off as fast as I could headed for the dock. I barely got the boat on the trailer without them completely swamping the boat. It took me an hour using my net as a shovel just to be able to see the carpet again. 

I hate crappie.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hahaha.now tell us what your day was really like   
i was gonna pre-fish it tomorrow,but with the forecast,the pattern(if i could find one)probably wouldn't hold for saturday


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick,

I can't believe that you doubt my report  

I was going to fish with a brand new secret lure today. Never even got to tie it on. As soon as I opened the smoke grey packaging and the flashaboodledo hit the sunlight the fish started jumping over the side, (now for the Corey line) really, it's true, trust me.



With all of those fish jumping in the boat and me shoveling them out I only managed ONE legal fish today.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i knew there was a "rest of the story" there.


> With all of those fish jumping in the boat and me shoveling them out I only managed ONE legal fish today.


 e couldn't even boat one 9 incher,on saturday  
we did see a couple guys with several in a basket,though.


----------



## CrappieDoc (Apr 8, 2005)

Lundy,

You had me really excited there, I thought you had found my secret spot  . I am going tomorrow to see if I can do a repeat of tuesday. I'll let you know how it turns out. I wish I was able to fish the tournament on saturday, I have never been in one. maybe next year.


----------

